# Is this good top soil?



## devon6209 (May 25, 2012)

Got this top soil to make MTS for a dirted tank. Is it any good?


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

What we all need is a thread on which top soil we use.
Will be good for the members.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

You can pretty much use anything to make mts. You really don't want a lot of sand though. The more wood in there, the longer the whole process will take and the lower your yield will be.


----------



## devon6209 (May 25, 2012)

oldpunk78 said:


> You can pretty much use anything to make mts. You really don't want a lot of sand though. The more wood in there, the longer the whole process will take and the lower your yield will be.


Dumped out that bag and bought some dirt from a local mulch and more. Seems alot better. That bag was more like mulch than top soil


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

stay away from Timberline topsoil, this crack is 10% dirt 90% bark and rock/sand.
after my 3 dry going to my 4 wet all i have left is sand/rock. even the sand/rock starting to look clear like buying a bag of sand from lowes.

I did found some Hapi-Gro topsoil from lowes.com not sure if its good to use. not enought info online.


----------



## devon6209 (May 25, 2012)

Yea it had so much rock and bark in it. It looked like some good potting soil tho lol, my shrubs might enjoy it. I'll post pics of what I'm working with tomorrow


----------



## devon6209 (May 25, 2012)

Is this plane dirt any good?


----------



## zombieskickass (Apr 8, 2012)

I got the Hapi-Gro topsoil from lowes and didn't like it has to much sand in it so im just going to stick with the miracle grow organic potting soil and mineralize it.


----------



## devon6209 (May 25, 2012)

How did that turn out? Any spikes or cloudiness?


----------



## devon6209 (May 25, 2012)

Oh and did u still add the clay and potash and dolomite?


----------



## zombieskickass (Apr 8, 2012)

i havent added it yet to my tank still on the wet dry cycle still cant find the dolomite or potash.


----------



## devon6209 (May 25, 2012)

zombieskickass said:


> i havent added it yet to my tank still on the wet dry cycle still cant find the dolomite or potash.


But you are going to add it all? I think I might go with that then if I can't find a decent top soil tomorrow


----------



## zombieskickass (Apr 8, 2012)

devon6209 said:


> But you are going to add it all? I think I might go with that then if I can't find a decent top soil tomorrow


add the dolomite and potash and clay to the dirt yeah im going to but thats added whenever your ready to put it into your tank u might aswell go with it i mean people have had good growth by simply adding it to there tank with out mineralizeing it


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

devon6209 said:


> Is this plane dirt any good?
> View attachment 49711


Looks like clay, this might make your setup too anaerobic, I would use it on one section of tank, preferably where there's more circulation


----------

